# Bead color on crawler harnesses



## wglasgow (Jun 5, 2012)

In know that blade color, size, and shape make a big difference on Erie, but do the color of the beads really make much difference? If so, are color combinations better than beads of one color? And what colors seem to make a difference? Thanks for being tolerant of 'rookies'.


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

Here is my favorite ! But not the only ones tie ! Use a lot of purples when water is cold. But the rest of the time ?? Blade changes seem to work more ?Of course these are Casting because that is all I do ! Was suppose to start tieing some myself but got side tracked ??Soon ?Maybe Tuesday ?

Let me know if you need more help ?


----------



## 47dipseydivers (Jan 21, 2011)

Just out of curiosity how long do you tie your casting harnesses thanks in advance also how come only a single hook 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

I've seen plenty of reports describing fish caught on all the colors of the rainbow pretty much. Green, chartreuse, pink, purple, blue etc. people like to think they got some pattern down but I like to think it was more about timing and gettin the baits in front if hungry fish. I know some guys who swear by silver and gold. Coincidence can make us think our color choices had something to do with it. My opinion of course


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

i like to use beads that match the color of the blades im using. if im running green blades i like to mix up the beads with greens. if im running purple then i like to mix up the beads with purples. just my opinion.
sherman


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

In our lake green or chartreuse seem to work well and I like the green plastic beads that seem to catch a lot of light. I read once that once a red lure is down a couple feet all the fish see is black.

Since tying up crawler harnesses is easy, and passes away the boring winter nights, I like to experiment on bead & blade colors. The problem is that I don't take time to record which color I am using until I catch fish with it and then lose it. Just too lazy I guess.


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

47dipseydivers said:


> Just out of curiosity how long do you tie your casting harnesses thanks in advance also how come only a single hook
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Only Need one hook ! When I am fishing I only use a half a worm. thread on single hook and leave short tail.

uusally 14" to 20" 

I make different sizes because some just can not cast longer ones. 

I do tie 2 hook 30+" ones for Bottom bouncers only


----------



## 47dipseydivers (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks I appreciate the info 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## wglasgow (Jun 5, 2012)

Thanks everyone. I love how OGFers share their knowledge.


----------

